# plastisol transfer on printer??



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

i was wondering if there is a printer that prints these plastisol like the regular inkjet prints transfers from your computer to be pressed. if there a way to do it with plastisol .or is it order only from companies?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think there's a machine out there yet similar to a DTG or Inkjet printer that can print these plastisol transfers. They are actually screenprinted on the special transfer papers which you order from screenprinting companies specializing on them.

But looking at the dark shirt prints produced by a Kornit DTG machine, the output is almost "plastisol like", so there could be a possiblity there.
Another food for thought is an HP Indigo high speed printing machine. It's sort of a high speed laser printer (or a digital offset printing machine) and can print on light and opaque transfer papers.
Still another is this Xeikon printer which can print on rolls of transfer papers.
Lastly, maybe if the screen printer uses an automatic Rotary screenprinting machine to print those plastisol transfers, then it would be as "efficient" as those digitally printed?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are no 'inkjet' printers using plastisol.

I recall going to a trade show years ago and seeing a huge printer spraying ink on shirts. It kind of reminded me of an automatic paint gun used in the auto industry. This printer was making all over prints. I wonder if that was plastisol. It if was, my guess is it had to be 'watered' down somehow to flow through tubes and nozzzles.


----------

